# I cant help but keep showing girls I go on dates with pics of my brother



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Now granted, my brother organically comes up in convos with girls given we talk about our own siblings and stuff. And my brother has a lot of followers on IG and works in Hollywood so it's always a good topic to talk about cause he's interesting and I've met some B list celebs bc of him.

But I always then am like "here lemme show u pics or vids of him cause he is even better looking than me, he modeled when he was younger." I talk him up almost wanting them to tell me he is good looking. However every girl I have done this in the last few months tells me that I am much better looking. Then I go to show them pics of him when he was MOGGING me out of control as a teen, when HE was in his prime and girls still tell me I am better looking. It's like I NEED to beat him down because of all the pain he caused me when I was a teenager and got every girl I thought was hot. I have to watch girls in front of me tell me I am better looking, finally getting my looks revenge on him after all this time

I am a sick person


----------



## TRNA (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Now granted, my brother organically comes up in convos with girls given we talk about our own siblings and stuff. And my brother has a lot of followers on IG and works in Hollywood so it's always a good topic to talk about cause he's interesting and I've met some B list celebs bc of him.
> 
> But I always then am like "here lemme show u pics or vids of him cause he is even better looking than me, he modeled when he was younger." I talk him up almost wanting them to tell me he is good looking. However every girl I have done this in the last few months tells me that I am much better looking. Then I go to show them pics of him when he was MOGGING me out of control as a teen, when HE was in his prime and girls still tell me I am better looking. It's like I NEED to beat him down because of all the pain he caused me when I was a teenager and got every girl I thought was hot. I have to watch girls in front of me tell me I am better looking, finally getting my looks revenge on him after all this time
> 
> I am a sick person


are you better looking than your bro now @Amnesia,


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 28, 2020)

Of course they’re not gonna say your brother is better looking to your face


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 28, 2020)

Can you become a celeb with your current looks? Or is it gonna be hard because of this site


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

TRNA said:


> are you better looking than your bro now @Amnesia,



everyone tells me I am and everyone thinks I look younger too despite him being younger


----------



## Terminator2009 (Sep 28, 2020)

although at the start i enjoyed your stories and saw them as lifefuel i still see that you are an unhappy man,i mean you even ascended to Chad(most people here wont reach that level if ascending) and it seems that the past is haunting you and you dont enjoy that much fckin many bitches
over for anyone not being chad genetically


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Of course they’re not gonna say your brother is better looking to your face


I know, but I am pretty sure I am at this point, no cope


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 28, 2020)

give me reacts


----------



## DharkDC (Sep 28, 2020)

JFL @ anyone who thinks amnesia is a well adjusted person of society. This shit sounds like a Hannibal lecter movie


----------



## hopemaxxer (Sep 28, 2020)

you're fucking cucking yourself with this "my brother is better looking than me maybe you should have his number and fuck him instead" low fucking T attitude, get a grip already jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 28, 2020)

"the best things in life are free", they say.

this is why working hard to get sex will always make you feel inadequate on a deeper level, unless you "worked hard" in middle school and slayed in high school


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 28, 2020)

Your childhood trauma is real 
One day you'll please your big brother


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 28, 2020)

I know why you do that, this may sound blunt but it’s just my short analysis based on what I know about you on the forum. You’ve done a lot of surgeries, wear blue contacts and you wear 4 inch lifts. You are subconsciously insecure about being perceived as frauding your genetics. Showing them your genetically good looking and socially successful brother gives you comfort in your genetics and makes your frauding feel real.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

no shit, you missed out in high school


----------



## AbandonShip (Sep 28, 2020)

Just write essays and still get users to read your posts theory. Just be chad theory


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Sep 28, 2020)

I hate to break this to you but he is probably unironically fucking better looking chicks than you at the end of the day given his good looks combined with working at hollywood even if you look better physically.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> no shit, you missed out in high school


didnt we all


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> JFL @ anyone who thinks amnesia is a well adjusted person of society. This shit sounds like a Hannibal lecter movie



At least I am very self aware that I am NOT. Which is why I do myself to limit societies exposure to me. Self employed work from home, go outside as little as possible, no social circle or friends, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> didnt we all


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At least I am very self aware that I am NOT. Which is why I do myself to limit societies exposure to me. Self employed work from home, go outside as little as possible, no social circle or friends, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At least I am very self aware that I am NOT. Which is why I do myself to limit societies exposure to me. Self employed work from home, go outside as little as possible, no social circle or friends, etc.


Has the lack of friends for so many years had a toll on your mental well being? It'd help give me some perspective since I'm probably going down that path it seems.


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia Hey man I really enjoy reading your threads, and you seem like a high IQ person.
However I struggled with depression in the past and I think I kinda know what you are going through.
It's never too late to maybe move to a different place, start fresh on a new life. Find a circle of people that interest you, a hobby. Maybe some cooking lessons? Or martial arts? Or dance?
I think you have a lot of potential and you seem smart from the posts that I read however I think you have spiralled down a path of depression that is very hard to get out of because everything seems bleak. I promise your perception of reality always changes. Once you experience some new things and let go of others you will see this


----------



## sytyl (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At least I am very self aware that I am NOT. Which is why I do myself to limit societies exposure to me. Self employed work from home, go outside as little as possible, no social circle or friends, etc.


Do you have nobody to hang out with?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Has the lack of friends for so many years had a toll on your mental well being? It'd help give me some perspective since I'm probably going down that path it seems.



I dont want any friends though. I could get them, I enjoy being alone. having a social circle and obligations to hang out would stress me out way too much. I get annoyed when ppl try to hang out or talk to me too much. I sometimes turn my phone off for days at a time to get away from everyone



sytyl said:


> Do you have nobody to hang out with?



I dont want to


----------



## recessed (Sep 28, 2020)

brutal


----------



## Zyros (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Finally getting my looks revenge on him after all this time



you arent a sick person for wanting "justice". Looks revenge should be coined as a term. I understand what you are talking about, but my looks revenge for me happened towards former bullies.


----------



## recessed (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont want any friends though. I could get them, I enjoy being alone. having a social circle and obligations to hang out would stress me out way too much. I get annoyed when ppl try to hang out or talk to me too much. I sometimes turn my phone off for days at a time to get away from everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to


maybe you're just a schizo
do you believe in any conspiracy theories


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 28, 2020)

the only way you will know the truth is if you post his pics here

so you'll never know


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Zyros said:


> you arent a sick person for wanting "justice". Looks revenge should be coined as a term. I understand what you are talking about, but my looks revenge for me happened towards former bullies.



The thing is I don't actually dislike my brother or hold any sort of animosity towards him. I would never do anything IRL to like hurt him. I dont blame him for getting the better collection of genes than I did growing up

@Zyros ur situation might be different since u said they were bullies, do u actually dislike those ppl ?


----------



## Hozay (Sep 28, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Has the lack of friends for so many years had a toll on your mental well being? It'd help give me some perspective since I'm probably going down that path it seems.


I'm like him at age 21, no social circle atm, also good looking. But It hasn't really taken a toll on me, i think by his age it might though ngl.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 28, 2020)

Actually scratch that, it does effect me sometimes even being an introvert, it would be nice to hang out with guys on a saturday or something. Instead im online lol


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 28, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I know why you do that, this may sound blunt but it’s just my short analysis based on what I know about you on the forum. You’ve done a lot of surgeries, wear blue contacts and you wear 4 inch lifts. You are subconsciously insecure about being perceived as frauding your genetics. Showing them your genetically good looking and socially successful brother gives you comfort in your genetics and makes your frauding feel real.


This is so high IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> @Amnesia Hey man I really enjoy reading your threads, and you seem like a high IQ person.
> However I struggled with depression in the past and I think I kinda know what you are going through.
> It's never too late to maybe move to a different place, start fresh on a new life. Find a circle of people that interest you, a hobby. Maybe some cooking lessons? Or martial arts? Or dance?
> I think you have a lot of potential and you seem smart from the posts that I read however I think you have spiralled down a path of depression that is very hard to get out of because everything seems bleak. I promise your perception of reality always changes. Once you experience some new things and let go of others you will see this


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 28, 2020)

Take the genetic recomb pill


----------



## PYT (Sep 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "the best things in life are free", they say.
> 
> this is why working hard to get sex will always make you feel inadequate on a deeper level, unless you "worked hard" in middle school and slayed in high school


lifefuel


----------



## Zyros (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The thing is I don't actually dislike my brother or hold any sort of animosity towards him. I would never do anything IRL to like hurt him. I dont blame him for getting the better collection of genes than I did growing up


yes I understand what you are talking to, I didnt imply animosity, just blind looks justice. ot at least if not be able to be called actual justice, a looks comeback


> @Zyros ur situation might be different since u said they were bullies, do u actually dislike those ppl ?



Kinda. Later I got along better with some of them but theres a special joy in knowing that nowadays I mog their prime selves, let alone their current balding badly aging ones.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

What does your brother do in Hollywood? Stuntman and shit?


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


>


The real bluepill is seeing everything so black and white
Blackpill is realizing that life has no actual meaning, you create your own meaning.
Also perception is EVERYTHING.


----------



## Zyros (Sep 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "the best things in life are free", they say.
> 
> this is why working hard to get sex will always make you feel inadequate on a deeper level, unless you "worked hard" in middle school and slayed in high school


Funny thing, I understood this on a deep level even as a bluepilled teen who didnt know shit about looks or their importance. And I still felt this.


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia Have you talked to your brother about your surgeries, contacts, frauding height etc.
If yes what is his opinion?
If no, how do you feel about it? And do you remove your contacts etc when you see him.


----------



## recessed (Sep 28, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> The real bluepill is seeing everything so black and white
> Blackpill is realizing that life has no actual meaning, you create your own meaning.
> Also perception is EVERYTHING.


deep


----------



## brainded (Sep 28, 2020)

No social life, no plans to get married, work from home.

Your looks are not gonna last, the age pill takes everyone. What are you going to do then?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 28, 2020)

PYT said:


> lifefuel


mogs me


----------



## PYT (Sep 28, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> mogs me


yet all i feel is pain


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 28, 2020)

amnesias threads are fuel to ascend ngl


----------



## Zyros (Sep 28, 2020)

brainded said:


> No social life, no plans to get married, work from home.
> 
> Your looks are not gonna last, the age pill takes everyone. What are you going to do then?


looksbmatter even as an elder. aside from looking younger or older, you can still look better or worse


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

It's funny though, in recent years my brother has actually discovered manosphere stuff like Sandman on YT and reddit TRP type stuff and has learned what a scam marriage and some truths about women. Recently he has been the most unhappy he's been in his whole life and doesn't want to get married like me.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> I know why you do that, this may sound blunt but it’s just my short analysis based on what I know about you on the forum. You’ve done a lot of surgeries, wear blue contacts and you wear 4 inch lifts. You are subconsciously insecure about being perceived as frauding your genetics. Showing them your genetically good looking and socially successful brother gives you comfort in your genetics and makes your frauding feel real.



A lot of truth to this prob. I fraud with lifts up to 6'1''... hes naturally 6'1''. I fraud with contacts for blue eyes.... he naturally has green eyes. I fraud chin filler for chin width... he naturally had a wider more square chin. Etc etc. I love him to death, but he has no idea how much money and work I had to put into what he was blessed with naturally. because of genetic recombination I had to spend over 30K and destroy my mental health to get close to what he got as a gift from nature.

This is also why I will never ever have kids and ur a fuckign piece of shit if u do btw. Imagine having children and subjecting them to live totally different quality of lives based on how good looking they are

Pro natalists are scum of the earth


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just remember that all your looksmaxxing efforts should serve the purpose of living a happy life, not compensating your shitty youth. So slay as much as you want and stop comparing your current self with your brother who used to mog you.


----------



## brainded (Sep 28, 2020)

Zyros said:


> looksbmatter even as an elder. aside from looking younger or older, you can still look better or worse


Yea ok.
But what are you gonna do with them when your're 40+
Keep posting on this forum?


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia send pic in pm how your brother looked back in the days


----------



## Zyros (Sep 28, 2020)

brainded said:


> Yea ok.
> But what are you gonna do with them when your're 40+
> Keep posting on this forum?


ill do whatever. i dont divide my life plans in age brackets. Tho if this forum lasts that long it will be well worth staying with this community


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 28, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> @Amnesia Hey man I really enjoy reading your threads, and you seem like a high IQ person.
> However I struggled with depression in the past and I think I kinda know what you are going through.
> It's never too late to maybe move to a different place, start fresh on a new life. Find a circle of people that interest you, a hobby. Maybe some cooking lessons? Or martial arts? Or dance?
> I think you have a lot of potential and you seem smart from the posts that I read however I think you have spiralled down a path of depression that is very hard to get out of because everything seems bleak. I promise your perception of reality always changes. Once you experience some new things and let go of others you will see this


literally disgusting post


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @Amnesia send pic in pm how your brother looked back in the days


k sent


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> k sent


*HOLY FUCK AT THIS JOCK
YOUR BROTHER LITERALLY BONEMASS MOGS ALL THE FUCKING MODELS I KNOW
BRUTAL
@Copemaxxing GTFIH*


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 28, 2020)

I wanna see those pics i think you are overatting him.

Also someone pointed out u feel this way cuz u still fraud, i agree with that boyo. But idk what solution there might possibly be


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *HOLY FUCK AT THIS JOCK
> YOUR BROTHER LITERALLY BONEMASS MOGS ALL THE FUCKING MODELS I KNOW
> BRUTAL
> @Copemaxxing GTFIH*


Why are you such a cock sucking fag?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> k sent


did you see the pic I pm'd you of one of my slayer friends btw?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *HOLY FUCK AT THIS JOCK
> YOUR BROTHER LITERALLY BONEMASS MOGS ALL THE FUCKING MODELS I KNOW
> BRUTAL
> @Copemaxxing GTFIH*


Does he mog Amensia currently


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Does he mog Amensia currently



The pics I sent @goat2x are from when my brother was 22, they are like 6 year old pics

In those pics he mogs me I would say


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Does he mog Amensia currently


Close call, both different.
his brother is literally the manifestation of a high t jock
amnesia looks like a pretty boy next to him
insanse bone mass


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The pics I sent @goat2x are from when my brother was 22, they are like 6 year old pics


sent to me bro i have never doxxed nor will i ever


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The pics I sent @goat2x are from when my brother was 22, they are like 6 year old pics


Yeah does his pic at that age mog the current you?


----------



## DharkDC (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> k sent


lemme see that shit too? Really wanna see the guy making you crazy


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Yeah does his pic at that age mog the current you?


yes

he just has natural harmony way more than me


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> yes


Yeah, I can imagine what growing up with that can do to you mentally.


----------



## Madhate (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *HOLY FUCK AT THIS JOCK
> YOUR BROTHER LITERALLY BONEMASS MOGS ALL THE FUCKING MODELS I KNOW
> BRUTAL
> @Copemaxxing GTFIH*


yo send me his pic faggot


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Madhate said:


> yo send me his pic faggot


*kys i wont leak shit *


----------



## NVRH (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of truth to this prob. I fraud with lifts up to 6'1''... hes naturally 6'1''. I fraud with contacts for blue eyes.... he naturally has green eyes. I fraud chin filler for chin width... he naturally had a wider more square chin. Etc etc. I love him to death, but he has no idea how much money and work I had to put into what he was blessed with naturally. because of genetic recombination I had to spend over 30K and destroy my mental health to get close to what he got as a gift from nature.
> 
> This is also why I will never ever have kids and ur a fuckign piece of shit if u do btw. Imagine having children and subjecting them to live totally different quality of lives based on how good looking they are
> 
> Pro natalists are scum of the earth



Well if you make a decent job as a parent, it's very unlikely your kids will end up on .me crying for a better ES ratio.
(sry mama)

You already subject your children to live totally different quality of lives based on where you live, how much you earn etc...
Even intelligence is partially influenced by genetics (+ environment)
Still, tons of ppl are happy and swallow the blue pill. Imagine complaining your whole life because you're :
- not a billionaire
- not as intelligent as Einstein
- not as fast as Usain Bolt
- not as good looking as Chico

This shit has no end, it's utterly pointless.
Not wanting to have kids is legit, but these reasons aren't.
Tbh I don't want kids either atm, but that's just because I'm afraid I'd project my own fears and fuck their education like a bad written movie character.


----------



## Madhate (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *kys i wont leak shit *


*fuck you high inhib bitch*


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia can you pm me pic of your bro please?? I wont dox


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Madhate said:


> *fuck you high inhib bitch*


*muh muh do you think im scared? kys idiot
its just the code im living by i am a fucking samurai i wont leak shit *


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's funny though, in recent years my brother has actually discovered manosphere stuff like Sandman on YT and reddit TRP type stuff and has learned what a scam marriage and some truths about women. Recently he has been the most unhappy he's been in his whole life and doesn't want to get married like me.


this is why so many people hate the red/black pill. it ruins the magic and mystery. incels can take it easier because they were already miserable and it provides answers and explanations


----------



## xefo (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The pics I sent @goat2x are from when my brother was 22, they are like 6 year old pics
> 
> In those pics he mogs me I would say


Do you think I could see the pics too?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

MrMeeseeksLookAtM said:


> @Amnesia can you pm me pic of your bro please?? I wont dox



ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL


If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust


----------



## prettyboycel (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL


Damn I wanna see the pics too... seems like hes the ultimate chad


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL


send pls


----------



## MrMeeseeksLookAtM (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL
> 
> 
> If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust


Understandable


----------



## Madhate (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *muh muh do you think im scared? kys idiot
> its just the code im living by i am a fucking samurai i wont leak shit *


i'll call @lifestyle21873 to knife you and t bag your dead body


----------



## goat2x (Sep 28, 2020)

Madhate said:


> i'll call @lifestyle21873 to knife you and t bag your dead body


*well he in better terms with me than you
so we gonna rape you together *


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL
> 
> 
> If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust


Pm, I have no desire to dox. Just want to know what can lead to your mental state.


----------



## Madhate (Sep 28, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *well he in better terms with me than you
> so we gonna rape you together *


fuk you negro
i hope to hear your voice one day
but u are too high inhib


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

recessed said:


> maybe you're just a schizo
> do you believe in any conspiracy theories



We're under Jewish domination and pedophelic sociopaths run the world


----------



## recessed (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We're under Jewish domination and pedophelic sociopaths run the world


the more i learn about physics the more i feel like we're living in a simulation. Im at a point right now where im completely fine with dying not cuz of depression but because im anxious to see if im right

Im also diagnosed with schizoid personality disorder


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

recessed said:


> the more i learn about physics the more i feel like we're living in a simulation. Im at a point right now where im completely fine with dying not cuz of depression but because im anxious to see if im right
> 
> Im also diagnosed with schizoid personality disorder


I think there's a high chance we're in a simulation as well.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia pic of your brother please


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 28, 2020)

My brother also mogs me brutally 
One of the main reasons we could never get along well since childhood 
Idk but he is weird , like he acts oblivious to any girl that shows any attention to him and is more inclined to gaming and anime jfl
Talks like "these things dont matter blah blah"


----------



## animus (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We're under Jewish domination and pedophelic sociopaths run the world



Agree/amused with a lot of stuff you put out. But when you or your brother dont have kids..just know that..they win.


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Sep 28, 2020)

cmn your brother doesnt mog you these days (i guess)


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Now granted, my brother organically comes up in convos with girls given we talk about our own siblings and stuff. And my brother has a lot of followers on IG and works in Hollywood so it's always a good topic to talk about cause he's interesting and I've met some B list celebs bc of him.
> 
> But I always then am like "here lemme show u pics or vids of him cause he is even better looking than me, he modeled when he was younger." I talk him up almost wanting them to tell me he is good looking. However every girl I have done this in the last few months tells me that I am much better looking. Then I go to show them pics of him when he was MOGGING me out of control as a teen, when HE was in his prime and girls still tell me I am better looking. It's like I NEED to beat him down because of all the pain he caused me when I was a teenager and got every girl I thought was hot. I have to watch girls in front of me tell me I am better looking, finally getting my looks revenge on him after all this time
> 
> I am a sick person


Bro please pm me a pic of him In his prime I need to know who mogs I do not leak


----------



## wasted (Sep 28, 2020)

I can somewhat relate bro. My younger brother used to mog me to suicide when we were kids but now we are kinda looksmatched.


----------



## TRNA (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of truth to this prob. I fraud with lifts up to 6'1''... hes naturally 6'1''. I fraud with contacts for blue eyes.... he naturally has green eyes. I fraud chin filler for chin width... he naturally had a wider more square chin. Etc etc. I love him to death, but he has no idea how much money and work I had to put into what he was blessed with naturally. because of genetic recombination I had to spend over 30K and destroy my mental health to get close to what he got as a gift from nature.
> 
> This is also why I will never ever have kids and ur a fuckign piece of shit if u do btw. Imagine having children and subjecting them to live totally different quality of lives based on how good looking they are
> 
> Pro natalists are scum of the earth


@Amnesia how is your brother that much better looking than you and taller wtf, I mog my older brother all he has is half an inch of height on me, that's brutal getting mogged by your sibling, at least you don't have a sister, especially in a white family imagine how degerate she would be


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 28, 2020)

he mogs his brother now but pre surgery he got mogged hard


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 28, 2020)

Update on my other post his brother is very GL but after all the looksmaxing Op has definitely surpassed him


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia you know what I want


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 28, 2020)

NVRH said:


> Well if you make a decent job as a parent, it's very unlikely your kids will end up on .me crying for a better ES ratio.
> (sry mama)
> 
> You already subject your children to live totally different quality of lives based on where you live, how much you earn etc...
> ...


You can't compare any of those points to looks and its effect, getting love and sex from women. Its the biggest desire our body has, reproduction. You can have a good life quality even when you are not fast, not intelligent or very rich but if you are straight up ugly, you are fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL
> 
> 
> If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust


i genuinely wanna see


----------



## highT (Sep 28, 2020)

You should be proud, if anything. You’re a chad, your brother is a chad, you are a family of chads. I don’t understand your inferiority complex. Sure you had a couple surgeries but they weren’t even anything huge, just a few minor tweaks.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Sep 29, 2020)

would you still be rotting / have anti-natilism views / not wanting friends if your brother wasn't around growing up?

if not then it's no wonder you keep bringing him up


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Now granted, my brother organically comes up in convos with girls given we talk about our own siblings and stuff. And my brother has a lot of followers on IG and works in Hollywood so it's always a good topic to talk about cause he's interesting and I've met some B list celebs bc of him.
> 
> But I always then am like "here lemme show u pics or vids of him cause he is even better looking than me, he modeled when he was younger." I talk him up almost wanting them to tell me he is good looking. However every girl I have done this in the last few months tells me that I am much better looking. Then I go to show them pics of him when he was MOGGING me out of control as a teen, when HE was in his prime and girls still tell me I am better looking. It's like I NEED to beat him down because of all the pain he caused me when I was a teenager and got every girl I thought was hot. I have to watch girls in front of me tell me I am better looking, finally getting my looks revenge on him after all this time
> 
> I am a sick person


U mog him now but it was too late to change ur mindset.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL
> 
> 
> If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust


I'd like to take a look, saw many high status PSLers pics and never leaked.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 29, 2020)

As long as you don't kill him and dress on his flesh you should be fine.


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 29, 2020)

@Amnesia im really curious to see your brother too i cant imagine someone better looking than u))


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 29, 2020)

You are truly a fucking loser & no amount of slaying will disguise that

probably because you're an ethnic mutt passing as a white guy


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Sep 29, 2020)

Send me
I will be the judge


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We're under Jewish domination and pedophelic sociopaths run the world



High iq.

I keep reading about that brother of yours, now he's living rent free in my head.
Send pics plz. No doxxing I swear, purely for research purposes.
Besides I can empathize. I had a cousin who had girls swooning all over him. At some point I had enough and I ghosted him. The pain was just too much. I only started to hang out with him again recently after he got married and started norwooding. I never admitted the reason why I disappeared.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is also why I will never ever have kids and ur a fuckign piece of shit if u do btw. Imagine having children and subjecting them to live totally different quality of lives based on how good looking they are
> 
> Pro natalists are scum of the earth



Yes and there are many other compelling reasons not to procreate beyond looks and the ability to get pussy.
I still wouldn't blame others for wanting to procreate. But I often tell myself that I would have no problem looking in the mirror if I killed someone (for justifiable reasons) but I would never forgive myself for bringing innocent souls into this madness.

https://efilism.fandom.com/wiki/Efilism_Wiki


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ur too new of a user, I would only send to ppl I recognize or have a history with this forum or PSL
> 
> 
> If ur actually a known user or know me u can PM me and ask, I will send to who I think I can trust



oh ok nvm.
I might be greycel but I'm an ancient veteran. I'm redpilled thanks to Heartiste since 2008, and blackpilled thanks to puahate since 2010. I actually have the distinct privilege of reading ER's posts before he went ER. Never posted though, only created an account now because I finally have the money for surgeries.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 30, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> k sent


Bro, could I see this mogger too please?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 30, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> JFL @ anyone who thinks amnesia is a well adjusted person of society. This shit sounds like a Hannibal lecter movie


I think NT may not be so cope after all


----------



## wasted (Sep 30, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I think NT may not be so cope after all


NT is cope for attraction


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 30, 2020)

@Amnesia your entire life is a cope for your inferiority complex fro getting mogged into the stratosphere by your brother as a child

you must deal with this or no amount of slaying will allay you

--

also on a different note last night this girl ive been texting with back and forth from tinder invited me over at 10:30 at night, then when i got there she just wanted to watch the office and refused to anything more than making out

fucking dumb bitch think of the implication, if youre going to invite a dude over at 10:30 the least you could do IS GIVE ME SOME TOP I WANT TOP

women are so entitled, assuming i want to sit on the couch with your retarded ass and watch the office fucking kill me


----------



## wasted (Sep 30, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> @Amnesia your entire life is a cope for your inferiority complex fro getting mogged into the stratosphere by your brother as a child
> 
> you must deal with this or no amount of slaying will allay you
> 
> ...


imagine complaining about making out with a girl


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 30, 2020)

wasted said:


> imagine complaining about making out with a girl


 

she was solidly two points below me so not exactly a great accomplishment


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> @Amnesia your entire life is a cope for your inferiority complex fro getting mogged into the stratosphere by your brother as a child



I good similar views like Amnesia - I am for sure not as good looking like him (maybe I am even ulgy for PSL standards lel), but it wasn't unusual for me to receive attention from women. However, over time, maintaining any kind of relations with women began to bore me and disgust me. The very awareness of being attractive changes the perspective, your non-funny joke is a funny joke and at the same time your less attractive friend listens to some nonsense about and he must be nicer and more smiling, then he will find someone. The very awareness that it is my attractiveness largely influences the attitude of girls towards me (and not, for example, character, interests) that makes meetings and relationships so disgusting.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2020)

*I got, dammit, lel


----------



## ruoho (Oct 1, 2020)

Can you pm me a picture of your brother?


----------



## Patient A (Oct 3, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> My brother also mogs me brutally
> One of the main reasons we could never get along well since childhood
> Idk but he is weird , like he acts oblivious to any girl that shows any attention to him and is more inclined to gaming and anime jfl
> Talks like "these things dont matter blah blah"


He sounds autistic and possibly low T.

ded srs btw tbh


----------



## Patient A (Oct 3, 2020)

ruoho said:


> Can you pm me a picture of your brother?


No greycel


----------



## Lolcel (Oct 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> He sounds autistic and possibly low T.
> 
> ded srs btw tbh


I don't doubt that tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Oct 21, 2020)

send pics bro


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 29, 2021)

goat2x said:


> *HOLY FUCK AT THIS JOCK
> YOUR BROTHER LITERALLY BONEMASS MOGS ALL THE FUCKING MODELS I KNOW
> BRUTAL
> @Copemaxxing GTFIH*


pls bro,
send me the pics of his brother


----------



## Lihito (Oct 24, 2021)

recessed said:


> the more i learn about physics the more i feel like we're living in a simulation. Im at a point right now where im completely fine with dying not cuz of depression but because im anxious to see if im right
> 
> Im also diagnosed with schizoid personality disorder


you are right bro

just escape the white light when dying so you dont reincarnate again and lose memory

stay away from the light and become a free soul, also try escapiong the matrix barrier and venture out into real universe


----------



## datboijj (Oct 24, 2021)

brainded said:


> the age pill takes everyone


----------

